# Crowd Roaming gratis surfen



## msimpr (2. August 2014)

Guten Morgen,

Ihr kennt das auch Man kommt aus dem Urlaub zurück hat in der Zeit intensiv mit seinem Handy gesurft gefacebookt usw. und stellt dann siedenheiß fest dass die Rechnung mal wieder viel zu hoch ist...

Dem kann jetzt mit Crowd Roaming Abhilfe geschaffen werden

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crowdroaming.app&hl=de

Ich selbst nutze das Tool intensiv auch hier in D und es funktoniert tadellos die Webseiten bauen sich rattenschnell auf 

Alles was man tun muss ist das runterzuladen sich einmalig zu registrieren und dann staretet ihr z.b. in Mallorca das Tool aktiviert euer WLAN und könnt lossurfen kostenfrei!

Viel Spaß mit dem Tool wiegesagt läuft tadellos bei mir:


----------



## norse (2. August 2014)

Tja ein Problem: was machste wenn jmd dann über dein Handy surft und illegale Sachen macht? Dann bekommt DU die Rechnung dafür ...

Und abgesehen davon wird dir dein handyvertrag eine solche Nutzung wahrscheinlich untersagen.


----------



## msimpr (2. August 2014)

Du diesen Diebst nutzen ja auch noch 10000 andere Leute.

Außerdem verbietet mit mein Provider das nicht der kriegt davon nämlich nix mit das Ganze läuft verschlüsselt über VPN.
Die App wuerde in den Niederlanden Den Haag programiert und da hat es vermutlich schon jeder..


----------



## Festplatte (2. August 2014)

msimpr schrieb:


> der kriegt davon nämlich nix mit das Ganze läuft verschlüsselt über VPN.



Da bist du ja aber optimistisch.


----------



## msimpr (2. August 2014)

Ja das steht auch in der Programmbeschreibung drin


----------



## msimpr (14. Dezember 2014)

So  habs im ausland getestet funzt auch dort super


----------



## Apfelcake1999 (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe ein lg g3 und kann es nicht herunterladen, da dort steht , dass mein Gerät nicht mit der Version kompatibel ist. Schade


----------



## nfsgame (14. Dezember 2014)

Geht das auch in der U-Bahn  ?


----------



## msimpr (14. Dezember 2014)

Bei wem es nicht geht der macht bitte folgendes

CrowdRoaming Prevents Roaming Android Gratis Download | 1mobile Indonesia


Datei aufs Handy laden und appstore instalieren dort nach crowd roaming suchen


----------



## msimpr (28. April 2015)

Hat noch einer Erfahrungsberichte von Crowd Roaming


----------



## msimpr (3. Mai 2015)

Hier mal Screenshots


----------



## msimpr (18. Juni 2015)

Und war jemand in der Zwischenzeit mal im urlaub und hat das Ding getestet?


----------

